# Help needed with a wild pigeon



## Blondie._.19 (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi there. This past week we had really bad storms and my sister found an adult pigeon outside after it rained. I'm not sure what's wrong with him.
He can flap his wings and his legs seems fine but he can't fly or walk. He stumbles around when he's on the ground. I don't think it's a broken leg because there's no signs of curling toes or any of that. There's also no signs of any wounds or any bleeding
He's eating some bird seeds and drinking water fine and has been pooping. So that's a good sign. He's currently in a basket with a lid. It's full of holes so he can breath, he has fresh water and food and a blanket for warmth.

I can't afford the vet roght now and there's no one able to rescue him. Can anyone maybe help? Is it possible for them to have a concussion?
He's doing way better than he was 3 days ago.
It's an African Olive pigeon if anyone's wondering








Update: his droppings is a beige colour and very watery


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, welcome to PT and thanks for helping him!

Yes, even pigeons can suffer from a head trauma/concussion (for example, think about a bird who crashed against a window or about a bird hit by a car). Recovery depends on the severity of the blow, it could take a few days or a long time. 
Here are two links about concussion in birds and a general one about head trauma in pets, you can find there many useful info, they could even help you to understand if he could really have a concussion:









Birds Online - English - Birds Online


Birds Online – everything about budgies Welcome to Birds-online.de, my website about budgies. This project started in 1997 and has been enormously growing since. The aim is to offer profound […]



www.birds-online.de







Concussion – Pigeon And Dove Rescue UK








CONCUSSIONS AND HEAD INJURY - Pines Meadow Veterinary Clinic


Injury to the head (head trauma) can be very dangerous–even result in death of your pet. A blow to the head can cause swelling of the brain tissues, and also internal bleeding from ruptured blood vessels as a result of the injury. Since the brain lies inside the bony skull, any bleeding or...




pinesvet.com





Years ago my vet explained me the following test (see the pics), it helps to understand if a leg is broken:

- take your bird and gently turn him upside down;

- put your finger in the centre of the sole of the foot and exert a light pressure. 

If the bird grips your finger with his fingers everything should be ok. This way you can even understand his grip strength.

Could you get a bird vitamin supplement? If yes you could add it to his drinking water, he will benefit from it. 

One of our members, Marina B, is located in South Africa. She could maybe be able to help you somehow. 

Keep us updated.


----------



## Blondie._.19 (Dec 3, 2021)

Thank you so much! 
I will definitely keep you updated


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Where in SA are you located? There's a local FB group: Wings in need. If you are on FB, please join and put up a post with a photo. There might be a rehabber close to you.


----------



## Blondie._.19 (Dec 3, 2021)

I'm located in Gauteng


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Try this FB group: Helpless Wings. They concentrate more on the area you are in. I'm sure a member will be able to help.


----------



## Blondie._.19 (Dec 3, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## Blondie._.19 (Dec 3, 2021)

Update on the pigeon..

He sadly passed away. 
Later this afternoon i noticed blood in his droppings and his breathing was heavy, he opened and closed his mouth while breathing and didn't want to eat anything. He was still drinking water.

He's in a bettter place now i believe and won't suffer anymore


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost him. Thanks for caring.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm very very sorry to hear that he passed away. 
Thanks for giving him all your love and help.


----------

